# 6 pm party for 1000



## rtwpizza (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi all. I'm new here but have been in the biz for over 20 yrs. I have a catering job for 1000 people and want reassurance on my numbers. Full sushi bar is provided not my responsibility. What I am to provide 2000pc pork potstickers , 2000 mini egg rolls, 200 # tossed salad, Asian noodle salad 300 #, rice pilaf 300#, Chinese style ribs 500# raw weight, NY strip steaks 400# raw weight. This will be buffet style, all adults mostly men. 20 servers 10 cooks. do I have enough? What would u charge? Theme is Pacific rim any suggestions are welcome. Thanks in advance!!!!!!!!!:crazy:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

How many ounces per steak?
To do 1000 as you know is more logistics then cooking.
Set 4 stations spread out in room or area otherwise you will have a conga line around the block.
I cook responsible for a specific item.
Waiters assigned specific jobs and locations in room.
Someone in charge of refilling stations
A manager in kitchen and one in dining room to coordinate timing, flow etc.
Someone to monitor rest rooms
Plenty garbage bags and trash cans.
Plenty of utensils for service. Don't forget condiments catsup, soy sauce, duck sauce etc.
Plenty extra sterno or handi fuel. Once you start rolling, its easy. Good Luck:chef:
Everything ready and in dining room by quarter to 6.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

That makes me dizzy....

Good luck with your party!


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow that a bunch of Asian cuisine. Hope you manage those stuff. Good luck with your business I like the theme of your business though. Keep it up.


----------

